# Why must a wife rely all her motional and sexual needs on an ignorant husband?



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Faithfulness means even when your husband is a cold ass, not giving you his tool regularly, not willing to change himself to a more caring spouse...etc, but you must endure the loneliess and suffer from a sexless marriage??!! 
What the heck of being faithful is this?
What is the point for a wife to rely all the emotional and sexual needs solely on a man - the husband who can't even satisfy 30% of her needs?
Will she be rewarded a golden metal for being the most faithful wife?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Women up! Rely your needs on yourself! If your husband comes to knock the door, you welcome him. If you have needs and clearly know he won't satisfy you, turn to yourself and take good care of them.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Why will he not help meet your needs?


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Why? then you will have to ask the husband, not the wife.

Your dog is hungry because you didn't feed it. 

You then come to ask why the dog has a need to eat? Why the dog owner won't meet its need? 

Simply there's not enough food and care from the owner.

When a woman gets married, she relies all her needs on her husband. Either he gives enough or he doesn't care.

When a husband doesn't give enough emotional food to the wife and doesn't care about the wife's sexual need for a long time, the wife has to take care of herself.

At least, it takes less time to suffer. Why must a wife rely her needs solely on an ignorant man?

I simply wanted to challenge the idea of why must a woman be a stupidly faithful wife no matter how cold ass her spouse is?


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

"At least, it takes less time to suffer. Why must a wife rely her needs solely on an ignorant man?"

I guess she shouldn't I guess she should weigh her options and if she feels they will never be met, then she divorces him and finds someone who will meet her needs. 

I'm assuming you have asked him before why he will not meet those needs, and he must not have told you.


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

"Why must a wife rely all her emotional and sexual needs on an ignorant husband?"

No woman should rely ALL of her emotional needs on a man, period. 

I read a book the other day that had an interesting article in it, that was geared more towards the emotional side than the sexual/physical side. It clearly discussed this very thing about emotional needs. 

A woman should have outside interests. Such as, lunch with girlfriends at times. Going to the movies, or getting your nails done. Hobbies etc. It stated that if a woman relys just on a man to meet these emotional needs she will more than likely be disappointed. As far as emotional needs such as hugs and kisses, and cuddle time etc, I understand that, but if he isn't doing that, then there obviously is a deeper issue going on. 

If he will not tell you what that may or may not be, then you need to make a choice I suppose.


----------



## oldbill43 (Feb 11, 2011)

MsLonely said:


> Faithfulness means even when your husband is a cold ass, not giving you his tool regularly, not willing to change himself to a more caring spouse...etc, but you must endure the loneliess and suffer from a sexless marriage??!!
> What the heck of being faithful is this?
> What is the point for a wife to rely all the emotional and sexual needs solely on a man - the husband who can't even satisfy 30% of her needs?
> Will she be rewarded a golden metal for being the most faithful wife?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Does he with-hold emotion from you too, and cuddles, you know the usual things that we see in relationships.


----------



## justagirl123 (Mar 15, 2011)

Habit? Low self esteem in the wife? Not that I'm justifying it at all. Please don't get that impression, I'm right there with you sister.


----------



## airplane (Mar 15, 2011)

I am not putting you down but marriages have problems because of 2 people not 1. If your not putting forth the effort to ask him why then your accepting it as it is. Thats the same as making a choice.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for many good response and views!!

I can't agree more. A woman shouldn't rely all her needs on a man.

It's time to find more outside interests, be happy, confident and attractive.

Take good care of our needs by ourselves.

As for sexual needs, any ideas and comments?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah, leave him. Then pursue whatever it is you need.

If you are not satisfied at home and never will be, what is the point of being a deceitful person? Expressing anger?

You can move on from your marriage if you want to be honorable. if not?

I don't see it as a good way to live.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> Rely your needs on yourself! If you have needs and clearly know he won't satisfy you, turn to yourself and take good care of them.



I do this and now I'm wondering what role does he play. What is he here for? I'm now thinking would I be happier by myself.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

so why should a husband stick around for any of the same reasons. with all this wonderful advice in this thread 90% of marriages will head for separation. oh wait, if a man feels this way he has to work harder to fill her needs and make her feel better about being intimate. when the shoe is on the other foot, she bolts for greener pastures


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

But you don't have to endure a sexless marriage and the loneliness that comes with it.

YOU CHOOSE TO.

There is a big difference.

You have made the choice to stay, as you have said in other post(s) for the kids and financial reasons. 

You don't have to for either reason - you have chosen to.

So - my point is - you've decided that this is your lot in life - so you need to deal with it and find some coping mechanisms or move on.

You are in a sexless, lonely marriage because you choose to be.

Don't want to be - YOU have the power to change that at anytime.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't think either a man or wife should tolerate being starved of love, and for sure that includes sex. 

But if you are being starved, and there are no children the right move is to either insist on an open marriage or divorce. If you have kids, that is more difficult and in some situations I could understand why someone would "cheat" and hide it. 




MsLonely said:


> Thanks for many good response and views!!
> 
> I can't agree more. A woman shouldn't rely all her needs on a man.
> 
> ...


----------

